# Trail riding at Lake Murray, Ok



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, I wondered if anyone has been to Lake Murray and camped at the field trial area and ridden that area. I went camping this weekend there and I checked out the field trial area while I was there. It was really nice! Big barn with stalls and lots of open areas. I live about an hr from the lake. Anyone been there?


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

BUMP?? anyone?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm from Okie too, and I haven't been out there (yet!). I like riding out at lake Draper. Right now, though, it's just a giant dust bowl with no water. The trails there are very well maintained though!
Have you ridden out at lake BellCow (probably just spelt that wrong!)? The trails are really fun, challenging in some spots, with lots of differences in terrains.

I'm wanting to go to the A to Z Guest Ranch, I've heard they have AMAZING trails!Equestrian Trails in Kiamichi Mountains Oklahoma


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I haven't been there, actually this is the first I've heard of Lake Murray, what's it near? I ride out at Lake Carl Blackwell, Bell Cow Lake and down at Prague. I love LCB as it's just about 20 mins from my home and has all kinds of different trails, some difficult and some just dead easy. Bell Cow is gorgeous and fun to ride and I love Prague for their Trail obstacles that you can find scattered throughout just beside the trail. They are well built and fun to try.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

25+ Years ago, I went to a NATRC trail ride at Lake Murray. Really enjoyed it, nice trail... but that was 25 yrs ago also!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I haven't been to Lake Murray since my girls were little, but it was beautiful. There weren't any equestrian trails there at that time as far as I know. One day, I'd like to start camping with the horses. I'm sure our little moho would pull a horse trailer just fine, since we towed another moho over at Lake Tenkiller and did okay.

Prague is the only trail I've ridden at (and I love it - with all the obstacles there). It's only a few minutes from my house. Was going to go on a trail ride at Bellcow a couple of weeks ago, but when my friends got there, everything was closed up for some reason. Maybe they were getting ready for the Blaze's Tribute ride? 

Seminole also has equestrian trails, but I hear they are pretty rough and rocky, and the park ranger requires shoes on the horses. Since our horses are barefoot babies, we can't ride there.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Dreamcatcher - Lake Murray is near Ardmore, OK.


----------



## TrailRiderx2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Haven't been to Murray Lake in a few years. But It used to be that if they were having field trials you couldn't use the barn. Someone told us recently that the Field Trial bunch told them that they could not camp there at all but, don't see how they can prevent you from camping there and using the area to ride in IT is a state park open to the public. Call the Ranger station before going. The trails are not marked use to when we rode it there was some good riding not real rough but some brush popping.


----------



## eowyn (Jul 24, 2011)

Haven't been there! I am going to Lake Thunderbird tomorrow though! I've never been there either! I think I will try Lake Murray out sometime.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Careful at Thunderbird - it tends to attract a rough crowd at times. We don't go there anymore - to many dogfighters...


----------

